# leaning her head to one side, running in circles, falling



## davids94 (Jun 30, 2006)

I've only had her for a few months and shes been a great pet so far. About a week ago she started sneezing and making some noise while she would sleep. This is my first pet rat so I did not know what to do. It seemed to clear up on its own but now she is falling off her second level and always holding her head turned. She also has been running in cirlces which is a new behavior. I would really appreciate any guidance. I have become very close to Tibi in the few months I've had her and don't want her to suffer in any way. Huh 

This literally started overnight. If any other information is needed please ask. I'll be checking regularly.
Thanks
~dave


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: leaning her head to one side, running in circles, fallin*

What kind of bedding is she on? Weezing and Sneezing could be a respiratory infection.

Also the head tilt could be ear infection or mites.. is she scraching at her ears or her body alot? 

In either case infection or mites need to be treated by the vet. They can check her out throughly and prescribe meds if necessary. 
Good luck and please keep us updated.


----------



## juneeily (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: leaning her head to one side, running in circles, fallin*

This is happening to my sister's rat. She's out of state this weekend, and I'm watching her babies. My sister is a horrible person. She didn't see that one of them had a tumor, and the other had this same problem. Minni (the one with the newest problem) fell of my bed this morning while I was attending to the other little girl and my baby boy. I thought my heart would stop until I heard her rustling around under my bed. I got her out, but the only reason this happened was because of the problem causing her balance to go.

I looked it up...rat and mouse club of america says it's head tilt, caused by an infection, like Star said. We don't have the money to take her to the vet at the moment, so I guess that I (the home vet of my family) am going to have to help her by keeping her from getting hurt until we can take her in...Poor babies. At least Juneau knows he's loved by his mommy... Any suggestions on causing injury to my sister for this neglect?


----------



## SugarLovesRats (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: leaning her head to one side, running in circles, fallin*

Trust me I know what it's like to be having a hard time financially, and have a sick rattie but the bottom line is she really needs to see a vet ASAP. URI's do not clear up on there own and a head tilt can be the sign of something serious. Have you tried calling around to any rescues in your area? You may be able to find someone to help foot the bill. Also try calling various vets and see if any of them will work with you. I know it's hard these days but you never know. If you have a good Relationship with your vet he/she may be willing to help. My vet on a few occasions has allowed me to write a post dated check. You might even try local shelters or humane society's. You may have to surrender the rat in order to have it treated, but honestly it sounds like your sister may not be capable of caring for this poor rattie anyway. I think a new home may be a good idea. Also I strongly suggest quarantining the sick rat as far away from your rats as possible, so tht they are not infected. URI's are very catchy. Ahh I just reread the posts and realized I am actually responding to juneeeily's post! Sorry got confused, anyway, the same advice would go for Davids, as I said IMO your rat needs to see a vet. Anyway best of luck to you both, I hope your ratties pull through. Please give them lots of kisses from me!


----------



## kores09 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: leaning her head to one side, running in circles, fallin*

yes Davids94 i no mine is doing the same thing when i got new bedding. is your rat moving really slow too? because mine is. this just happened so quick i would really appreciate if someone could tell me wut is wrong with my rat also hey good luck davids94


----------



## Esmie (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: leaning her head to one side, running in circles, fallin*

I know what it is, but not the english word for it..
But please! Contact a vet! Or else it will be worse!


----------



## kores09 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: leaning her head to one side, running in circles, fallin*

ok davids..my rat had this same thing and she died a day later....so bring it to an ergent care vet or sumthing and give it anti biotics , make sure you get it to keep moving around because that is how the antibiotics get throught their system make sure u make it drink plenty of water also


----------



## ratlover (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: leaning her head to one side, running in circles, fallin*

vet go now


----------



## Tails (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: leaning her head to one side, running in circles, fallin*

The head tilt and falling could be the result of a head injury. I'd seek a vets opinion immediately!


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: leaning her head to one side, running in circles, fallin*

Hi. This happened to one of mine. I took her to the vet and mites and ear infection were wuled out. All tunors were ruled out also. It turned out my girl had had a stroke! she did slowly recover but it took several months upto a year. I also took the levels away for that periond so she couldnt fall off and kept the room very quite and peaceful. 

Hope yours is ok.


----------

